# tuning a new vw caddy TDI??



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

hi guys,

nether really bothered tuning a diesel before but i am thinking of selling the car and using the van as a daily driver too,

the van in question is a "56" caddy tdi 104, i have no idea why it is called a 104 as they have actually proven 115 on the rollers as standard,

i know absolutely nothing about tuning diesels so am after a little help,

i looked on the first obvieas site "superchips" for a remap and this will take them to 150bhp but i am really after it being more like 180 to 200

how can i achieve this and what sort of money will i need to put into it to get these figures?

thanks


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

firstly your clutch wont survive 200bhp nor will your turbo, sensible max for everyday use around 150-160bhp but its not all about bhp on diesels its more torque.

Mine makes 156bhp and 240ft/lb of torque and my clutch sometimes gives me hassle. 

A Generic map will be fine from a reputable company like Custom Code or AmD or spend a good bit more and get a full custom map done at AmD.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Dont get a off the shelf one there **** give Awesome Gti a call not to far from you


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Dont get a off the shelf one there **** give Awesome Gti a call not to far from you


Been running an "off the shelf one" for over a year now and not had one bit of trouble.


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

That will be the pd105 1.9 engine. Tuneable ish, but you will need some serious mods to go past 150bhp. The cheapest way to do this usually, is to source a vnt turbo from a pd150 golf TDI and the injectors too - from 130 or 150. Bolt both of those in/on, and when custom mapped, you are looking at an easy 180bhp.

However, then you're pushing your clutch beyond its realistic limit and also your intercooler will be struggling with the extra heat/boost generated by the bigger turbo, so you're looking at modifying that somehow too. Ebay generic front mounts are cheap enough if you know someone good at making pipework bespoke.

If you want 300bhp you need a deeper wallet and a chat with me.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Custom map and some cooling mods should see a decent increase, if you want to double your power your going to have to have deep pockets and do some proper mods. turbo back pipe, uprated turbo & cooler (if its possible) uprated clutch (again if pos) a proper map (ie custom one) and you should see your 200 mark. But then if its a work vehicle you could suffer the down side to engine modifications, reliability, id do a good conservative map (ie dont push it to its ragged end) with a decent company like AMD and leave it be.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Most 'maps' or recalibration of the ECU mainly work on increased fuelling (so possible future issues with DPF and EGR systems) in diesel engines with code mainly written for sea level and ambient temperatures. When you think about it the reason why your car 'only' has 150bhp for example is that it has been developed to meet certain reliability, driveability and performance targets laid down by the oem and to protect against potential warranty claims, thats why a car development programme costs millions, and custom re-maps don't. You pay your money and takes your choice etc


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

anything over 140bhp on these and you will start blowing smoke, around 135bhp is around your safe maximum with standard internals, clutch and turbo..


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Dont get a off the shelf one there **** give Awesome Gti a call not to far from you


do you mean off the shelf as in the one that all models come pre programmed with, or do you think VW custom map every car that comes off the line

A good off the shelf map is as good as the person who wrote it, some are good others not so good

to the op, VW Audi Seat search forums and see what people have to say about different generic remaps and then make your choice

Mark

PS Ive been running a generic remap for 3 years and the only problem I have is nobody will race me twice, and when I think Im doing 70 I look down and its more like 90


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

The 105 would normally go up to around 170bhp when we map them  Nick here's Caddy was running 200bhp with a uprated turbo and straight through exhaust, it was abit of a weapon! 

All our maps are written specifically for the vehicle we are working on too and come with rolling road time


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

Custom re-map is the only way to go! give Paul at RS tuning in leeds a call. he did my car & completely transformed it!

also google a site called tdocuk - they helped me with deciding what to go for with my car (Y)


----------

